# Everlast Vs Ringside et all



## GouRonin

Well these guys are the some of the big boys on the block. Any preferences?

http://www.everlastboxing.com/

http://www.ringside.com/

http://www.titleboxing.com/

:hammer:


----------



## GouRonin

I put this together really quick for a friend of mine. Take a look and see what you think.
Cheers!


----------



## LittleTiger

i realize that this post is rather old, but i just came across it, so i will add my input.
let me start by saying that i'm a muay thai boxer & as such use western boxing based equipment (i.e., olympic gloves & headgear).  personally, i have used ringside & title gear.  i like the ringside stuff best.  i feel its well made & offers good protection.  title is is also good, though (IMHO) not as good as ringside.  the ringside stuff seems to be better padded for protection.
as far as everlast goes, their product quality has gone downhill.  their stuff is so poor in quality, that we aren't allowed to use everlast products at my gym.  the gloves are very soft/squishy.  they don't seem to offer much protection to the knuckles, hand, or wrist from solid strikes.  the headgear is rather poorly constructed as well.  the ringside stuff is nice because it is thick, especially around the temples, for head protection.  the everlast headgears that i have seen are rather thin, almost as if everlast wanted you to get knocked out.  personally, i think everlast is nothing more than a brand name riding high on its history.

hope that helps you out, if you were still interested that is.


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by LittleTiger _
> *as far as everlast goes, their product quality has gone downhill.  their stuff is so poor in quality, that we aren't allowed to use everlast products at my gym.  the gloves are very soft/squishy.  they don't seem to offer much protection to the knuckles, hand, or wrist from solid strikes.  the headgear is rather poorly constructed as well. the everlast headgears that i have seen are rather thin, almost as if everlast wanted you to get knocked out.  personally, i think everlast is nothing more than a brand name riding high on its history.*



I have to agree. While companies like Ringside invested in their gear by researching and developing other companies like Everlast rode on their name hoping for people to stick with the _"old school"_ gear. Now Everlast is trying hard to play catch up and isn't even doing a half decent job at that. The only reason wal-mart carries them as a gear is name brand recognition and because their stuff is cheap.

You don't take a model-T to Nascar and hope to compete.


----------

